# Do I need a .44 mag?



## russt (Apr 17, 2008)

So the story starts with a friend of mine that just purchased a new Ruger revolver to pack on a fishing trip to Alaska. .45 with a 4" barrel. I would not have purchased that pistol, but that is not the question here. He decided to sell his .44 mag to me, S&W 629 classic .44 mag, stainless, ported 6 1/2" barrel $500. I could not pass up the deal. I have never owned a big gun like that and figured heck if it is too rude and painful to shoot, then I can easily get my money back out of it.

I ran out after work and shot it for a bit. Surprisingly accurate for a pistol and not as unpleasant to shoot as I had envisioned!

Later last night, talking to my wife about my new purchase and she asked me, "Honestly, do you need a big pistol like that?" Maybe she had visions of Dirty Harry running around the national forest quite prepared for Sasquatch to jump out?

The preface is my wife and I keep separate finances and me blowing $500 on a new toy is not a problem. I don't have to justify it to anyone, I wanted it, I bought it, end of that discussion. That wasn't her question. She wanted to know how I was going to use this gun.

I guess i could put a scope on it and shoot a deer with it. Leave it in the dresser for the poor SOB that wants to sneak into my house, (what are the chances of that?) Maybe pack it on the side for my own Alaskan trip? Do I really need a .44 Mag? Or is she right will I just go out on the desert and shoot rocks?


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

My wife used to ask that same question about any new gun I got. My answer, I don't _need_ it but because at this stage of my life, I want to and I can!! Now she just does this. :roll:


----------



## russt (Apr 17, 2008)

I have only been married 2 years . . . . I don't think I can make the "this stage in my life" claim yet. 

I guess I need to shoot a deer with the .44 this year. Look out Mulies, here comes Dirty Harry!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

You need a 44 like I need AR-15


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd expect to see this question asked on a handgun a lot more niche-specific and less versatile than a .44 Mag.

The .44 is one of the most utilitarian revolver cartridges available. When the conversation arises about the best sidearm for an outdoorsman, the .44 Mag and .357 filter right to the top of the list.

You can shoot .44 Special and a variety of light loads for plinking in the .44 Mag, as well as wrist twisters for bear. There are a host of bullet types available.

The .357's frame size makes it easier to carry, or to conceal for CC. The .44 packs more punch and has some superior bullet options for things like bear defense.

My all time favorite and most useful handgun is a S&W Airlite .44 Mag.

Don't listen to anyone named .45 on this subject either.


----------



## russt (Apr 17, 2008)

I definitely came out on the deal in my opinion. the .44 is SWEET!

I was looking at the Ruger Alaskan my buddy got, and laughing inside. What a rude painful experience he has coming his way. First I don't think hitting a charging bear with a 2 1/2" barrel is going to be easy short of 10'. Next, setting off a 45 colt, 454 casul, or .480 in its general direction might scare the crap out of both of you and the bear. 

I think a 12 ga. waterfowl shotgun with hard hitting slugs be my real solution if I knew I was going to have a friendly Alaskan bear encounter. That is long after common sense was discarded to avoid the situation.


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

If you were going to keep the shooting to 50-100 yards or so, I'd even take it out elk hunting. Took my Model 94 (16" barrel) on the elk hunt 4 years ago. The 629 is a classic and you could always pack it when you're in bear country!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The answer to your question is no. and you'll never be able to recoup your money. Just write it off as a bad investment. PM me your address, and I'll be over to take it off of your hands. Free of charge. I won't even bother with the fuel surcharge that I normally charge for hauling away unwanted garbage.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

boogershark said:


> Don't listen to anyone named .45 on this subject either.


Now....you know, I _must_ comment on this question !! :mrgreen:

The .44 mag. has absolutely no historical nor traditional value, as cowboy's, John Wayne, Gregory Peck, Clint Eastwood and a list of other's, never did shoot them. FACT !!

The .44 mag. will inevitably ruin your wrist, your eyesite ( if you scope it ) , your pocket book, ( a buck a bullet ) and your marriage......another FACT !!

My advice to you, my friend, get something you and _your _wife can shoot that is enjoyable, has historical value, is easy on the ear's and wrist . The .357 is not the answer here either !!

A nice, .45 Longcolt is the answer to all problems. Deadly accurate and fun to shoot !!


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

Loke, if you took that off his hands, you know he would then have to find some poor sucker to take all his ammo off of his hands too. Now, THAT may be difficult to do. I am, however, confident somebody would step up to the plate to offer some assistance. :twisted: 

Asking if anybody needs a .44 mag, Does anybody EVER need a .44 mag? The answer is definitely no. However, nobody NEEDS a car, or a boat, or a bike, or a home they could call their own, or new clothes, or... The bottom line is .44 mags are kind of like Lays potato chips... you can't stop with just one. :lol: 

Good luck with your dilemma.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

By the way, I am also willing to dispose of any and all ammunition that was purchased for said revolver. If disposal of both items are scheduled at the same time, I'll waive the surcharge for the ammo, too.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet gun. I have it with the 2 1/2" barrel and you might be surprised how accurate it really is. I wouldn't hunt with it - I've got other guns for that. I carry a .45 around town. But when I'm in the hills, I've always got my .44 Mag.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, every red-blooded American male, who hasn't been convicted of a felony, should own one; no two....... One for home defense and one for hunting.

I use mine to keep antelope off me:


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

russt said:


> Do I really need a .44 Mag?


*Yes......Duh!!!* 
a little short on the barrel for me though, I have the Ruger Super Blackhawk 10.5" :mrgreen:


----------



## russt (Apr 17, 2008)

Ah, I am glad to see so many good spirited responses that are willing to help me out of this problem!! LOL Yes, please come haul it off for me, while you are at it take the speed loader and the box of 100 hand loads. 

Maybe you can use it as a paper weight, it weighs 49.5 oz. ?

I was at my farm last night and had to protect myself from a man eating prairie dog. Now not as ferocious looking as that antelope . . . I did have to protect myself.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

Russt, don't ever underestimate the prairie dog. Although they give the appearance of being sweet little cuddly things, they can be extremely dangerous. Looks can be deceptive. If you have any question about that, watch Monty Python and the Holy Grail. You were very lucky to have your .44 mag with you. To be safe, it is usually advisable to confront those beasts from great distances with nothing less than a centerfire rifle.  If you need any backup for protecting your farm, please let me know and I would be happy to help.


----------



## russt (Apr 17, 2008)

was watching the olympics this weekend. While I watched I got my gun out to clean it. My wife wanted to see how heavy it was. She hefted it up and ****ed it with ease. "Wow I like it" she said!! She asked, can I shoot it sometime? Would it hurt? 

Invariably the answer is YES, in my opinion. Tiny hands and wrists. She cant ever operate the slide on my .40 Beretta. She can't shoot factory loads in a 44. The question I have is does anyone else have small handed wife that they built up a *powder puff* load for the .44 ???

and yes I understand that asking for a load recommendation where the bullet is short of rolling out the barrel defeats the purpose of having a .44, but I want to humor her and let her shoot it.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

I have found that the .44 mag with non-jacketed type bullets at around 900 fps perform quite well and don't beat you to death. For the more recoil sensitive, you could even try the .44 special. They compare to the .44 mag like the .38 special does to the .357 mag. Load some of them down to light loads and you could gradually work up to heavier loads as desired.

Good luck. My wife has small hands and she even struggles with the .38's  May have to find a Ladysmith or something so she can get her fingers around it a little better.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

You don't have to be a he-man to handle a large handgun. Teach her the proper stance and two-handed grip and she'll be just fine. A lady friend was shooting mine last winter with no problem. Sure, after the first shot, she had a big grin on her face and said, "Wow". But I'm thinking most of us do that.

Women aren't as weak as we men sometimes like to think they are.


----------



## russt (Apr 17, 2008)

Finnegan said:


> Women aren't as weak as we men sometimes like to think they are.


Finnegan, there are certain dynamics of trust and reality you are overlooking. My wife does not have the hand strength to rack the slide on a .40. She has already demonstrated to me that her hands may not be capable of some wrist twisting load. Would you really hand your wife a regularly loaded .44 knowing that? "Hold on tight babe!" ??? She trusts you to teach her properly. Just the same reason you have youth model 20 & 12 ga. and 7/8 oz. loads. You can modify the load to the capabilities of the shooter (within reason of the caliber) Load is really soft and see how they do.

My question was aimed at the smallest .44 Mag load a guy had made for his wife. Nothing against female shooters.

stick_man, good call on the lighter loaded .44 spec. and the Lady Smith!! O*--


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

If you are in need of assistance in tackeling the mighty P-dog let me know. I have just the pill for the ailment. :mrgreen:


----------



## russt (Apr 17, 2008)

ahm, your 'pill' looks to me like a laundry list of ways to kill a dog from the 400 yd. mark on out!! I can hook you up with my buddy he has the free pass to all the dogs on my farm. You two would get along like peas in a pod.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

russt said:


> ahm, your 'pill' looks to me like a laundry list of ways to kill a dog from the 400 yd. mark on out!! I can hook you up with my buddy he has the free pass to all the dogs on my farm. You two would get along like peas in a pod.


I like. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Two comments on this subject.

One- Need; Need :?: :?: I have never bought a gun on need, now, lust, desire, etc etc are all good reasons.

Two - Alaska for bear protection; I have a friend that has hunted Alaska for years and I asked him if I go would a 44mag be a good pistol to take? He said "sure, just make sure you grind off the front sight and polish the end up real smooth so when the bear takes it away from you and shoves it you know where it won't hurt so much" :mrgreen:


----------

